# is a beretta 96A1 worth $660



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

in the market for a good .40cal. would love a sig p226 but price is a little steep. 96 a1 seems like a great gun. recently shot the 92fs in 9mm and loved it. any feedback welcome.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I previously had two 92A1s. I paid $630 for them about two to three years back...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

donk123 said:


> in the market for a good .40cal. would love a sig p226 but price is a little steep. 96 a1 seems like a great gun. recently shot the 92fs in 9mm and loved it. any feedback welcome.


The price seems to be a tad bit high, but not outrageous. I have a 96FS Centurion (no tactical rail) and love it.

In regards to the gun itself, you won't be disappointed with it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Is the pistol worth $660.00, yes, can you find them for less, yes. Academy around my parts has them for $649.99 + tax. They come w/ 3 -12 round magazines, so in essence you get one extra factory mag in the mix.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm in no way trashing Beretta because I still have my F and will probably never part with it,but Shipwreck has more knowledge on the following point.The 92 is an odd shaped piece but I shoot it very well,the downfall being the locking block which mine isn't but maybe 1/2 way to the average of breaking at about 20K rounds.That's a 9,not the higher pressure 40.While I'm not a fan of the 9 or 40,I'd want to know this info.As much as I like the Beretta,I personally would look at one other gun or build one in 40,but neither are in your choice from your post.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

rex said:


> I'm in no way trashing Beretta because I still have my F and will probably never part with it,but Shipwreck has more knowledge on the following point.The 92 is an odd shaped piece but I shoot it very well,the downfall being the locking block which mine isn't but maybe 1/2 way to the average of breaking at about 20K rounds.That's a 9,not the higher pressure 40.While I'm not a fan of the 9 or 40,I'd want to know this info.As much as I like the Beretta,I personally would look at one other gun or build one in 40,but neither are in your choice from your post.


The 96A1 was specifically built for the .40. It has an internal recoil buffer designed to alleviate slide to frame impact. If a concern the 3rd generation locking block is a cheap and easy replacement after about 15 to 22 thousand rounds or so. I've never had locking block issues with either of my two 92's or even my 96 FS w/ the straight dust cover, but I do run a 16 pound spring in it.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Cool,great info.Mine's a pre slide deal but I don't think I've hit 5 figures yet.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

thanks for the feedback,guys. so far 96a1 sounds like a good choice. no gun is absolutely perfect unless you pay top dollar, since i'm not rich, this may not be a bad choice.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

How about a CZ75. I got a good used one for $465.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the offer,but I know nothing about CZs. 96 A1 is sounding pretty good so far.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Wasn't selling. Just that CZs may be the best value in high quality DA hand guns.


----------



## ccrighter (Sep 21, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> The price seems to be a tad bit high, but not outrageous. I have a 96FS Centurion (no tactical rail) and love it. In regards to the gun itself, you won't be disappointed with it.


Recently bought a Beretta 9M. After shooting it, I can see why the military went to this. Wide open slide, single shot loading, a dream to take down, and almost as accurate as a 1911, with a 15 round mag. Been the standard since 1985...

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah the price market seems to be slowly coming down to normal. All info I have on the 96 a1 looks very positive. Love everything about the gun, don't mind the slightly longer trigger pull at all. Will probably order within the next couple of weeks. Will give reviews after a few hundred rounds.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Smitty79 said:


> How about a CZ75. I got a good used one for $465.


THAT would be my first choice, too.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

got the 96a1. love the look and feel. put the first 300 rounds through it(after a thorough cleaning). recoil is a bit harsh, but it is a .40(muzzle flip). accuracy seems on the low side, but it might be me(new to beretta and .40 cal.). no problems with cheap blazer ammo(165 and 180gr.). will have to get used to this one, but i am sure i will love it! practice,practice,practice....


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

still love this baby, i shoot more, recoil seems more managable, especially with 180gr. but this is a different creature. will take some time to get a feel for the grip.convinced i made a good choice.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

CZ is a great gun.

If you got 600 and want the 96A1 its worth it.

CG


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

See if you can buy a good used one, I'm glad I did, the 92FS Inox used, the new ones have plastic triggers, slide safety controls, guide rods and magazine release. I ordered an additional magazine from Beretta, and they sent me a catalog that had all the steel replacement parts that should have been in the new guns in the first place! I have to agree with Smitty79 "Just that CZs may be the best value in high quality DA hand guns." I really like the Beretta, but I'd take a CZ PO6 .40 any day, I currently have a CZ PO1 .9mm, CZ 75 Compact and a CZ 40 P .40 and have yet to find fault with any of them. I only wish CZ made the compact versions in stainless steel. The CZ PO6 .40 is more compact than the Beretta, the CZ 40 P .40 that I have has a compact frame and a longer slide than the PO6 but is no longer being manufactured. I've found that the .9mm magazines also work for both .40 and .9mm but not the other way around?


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

all i can say is anyone thinking abou the 96a1, go get it. prices are falling. paid $660 for mine and found it new at a shop close to home for $605. ammo is down to $15/per 50. all around a good deal at this time. let alone the quality of this piece. am not knocking cz, from what i've read , it may be my next piece.


----------

